

The Windows Store is open  - ankitsnlq
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsstore/archive/2012/10/26/the-windows-store-is-open.aspx

======
phaus
I would like to be excited about the Windows Store, but I didn't want a
Surface RT or a Thinkpad Yoga, so I'm pretty much out of luck for three more
weeks.

For the last month or so, I've been researching all of the cool new hybrid
devices that were supposedly going to launch when Windows 8 did. Now that
Windows 8 is out, almost every single one of them has been delayed until the
middle of November. Most of the articles I read specifically stated that the
devices would be released with Windows 8. I've also seen at least 1 website
that was taking pre-orders with a shipping date of Oct 26 that has now been
changed to Nov 16.

